# Tunze Help ?



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a 220 gallon tank 72 in long x 36 deep 24 wide , i think ,I would like to add more circulation .looking at the Tunze which model do you think would work the best ? thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

They are a variety of Tunze products. Are you looking at a wavemaker or just a water pump? What circulation do you have currently? What livestock?


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

have a mag 12 , FOWLR was thinking of getting 2 tunze 6065 or 6085 , no wave maker.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I really can't see spending that type of cash on a FOWLR system. No doubt 2 of the 6065 would cut it, but you could save a lot of money just using a pair of Koralia 3 or K4. Koralia 4 Power Head by Hydor - AquaCave


----------



## MT1071 (Mar 20, 2009)

Tank is in the livingroom worried about noise ?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The Koralia are silent. Totally silent, not even a hum. They are so silent, in fact, that you may not even know they are running. A time or 2 i've actually had to hold my hand in front of the unit to be sure it was still working.


----------

